# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  طلب صداقه من 1 الى 6

## hassan1411

_هلا اليوم جايب لكم لعبة حلوة ماعليكم بس خلو ارقام من 1 الى 6_ 



_وأطلب من أي عضـــــــــــــو يرسلك طلــــــــــــــــب_ _صداقة_ 

_على كيـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــف كيفــــــــــــــــــــــ ـك_ 

_يــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــلا اااااااا_

_حتى لو كان صـــديقك ///هع_ 


_انا باشرح لكم نعد من1 الى 6 والعضو الي يوصل رقم6 يطلب من اي عضو يرسله طلب صداقه بس_



_11111111_
_11111_
_1111_
_111_
_11_
_1_

----------


## ليلاس

*2222222222*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

3

----------


## hassan1411

4444444444444
44444444
44444
444
44
4

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

5..<< اشوة مو اللي بعده.. لاني احسه ورطة مع ان الفكرة حلوة .. ويسلم صاحبهه

----------


## hassan1411

6666666666666




واااااااااااااال  اطلب صداقة من و انا ما اعرف احد :wacko:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ماكو عفو..

تعرف وتعال..

وزاذا طلعت 6 مرة اخرى يصير عليك 2..<< قانون من عندي.. تجاوزت السلطات...<< العفو منكم اخوي

مرة ثانية

1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

2

----------


## ليلاس

*[3]*

----------


## hassan1411

4444444444
444444
4444
444
44
4

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

5...

----------


## hassan1411

*666666666666666666*





*اممممم اطلب صداقة الا بعدي* 



*اكيد ما احد بيرد بعدي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

المشكلة ما نبي الموضوع الحلو يتجمد...<< اسلوب جلف... ترا الموضوع ابلعكس..

1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*2
22
222
2222222*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*33333333333333333*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*444444444*

----------


## hassan1411

55555555555
5555555
5555
555
55
5

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*6

اطلب من صاحب العبه يطلب صداقه ويختار على كيفه  ....*

----------


## hassan1411

*لا عاد انين حلفي*



*اقول اختاري انتي بس* 



*111111111*
*11111*
*1111*
*111*
*11*
*1*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*واااااااااااااالله


وبعدين هذي العبه اختار عضو هو لي يطلب صداقه تم ختيارك 

وانت اطلب 

موفق 


22222222222222*

----------


## hassan1411

*اي موافق*


*333333333333333*
*333333333333*
*33333333*
*333333*
*3333*
*333*
*33*
*3*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

4

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*55555555*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

6

راح انحاااااش.... 

خلاص ... اطلب صداقة اللي قبلي... ان كانت تقبل...

----------


## hassan1411

111111111111111111
1111111111111
1111111111
1111111
11111
111
11
1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> 6
> 
> راح انحاااااش.... 
> 
> خلاص ... اطلب صداقة اللي قبلي... ان كانت تقبل...



 :embarrest: لي الشرف 



2222222222

----------


## أموله

3
33
333
3333

----------


## hassan1411

444444444444444444444444
44444444444444444444
4444444444444444
44444444444444
44444444444
44444444
444444
4444
444
44
4

----------


## زهرة الريف

*555555555555*
*5555555555*
*555555555*
*55555555*
*555555*
*5555*
*555*
*55*
*5*

----------


## hassan1411

*هدويش طلع اليي مرة فانية*




*اختار الا بعدي*

----------


## أموله

111111111111111
1111111111

----------


## hassan1411

2222222222222222
2222222222222
2222222222
2222222
22222
222
22
2

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

3

----------


## أموله

4 4

----------


## hassan1411

5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555

----------


## أموله

6
6
6
6

:] منإجاة الصإبرين ..

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-12-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اتشرف بيكم غالية

1

----------


## hassan1411

_2222222222222
22222222222
2222222222
222222222
22222222
222222
22222
2222
222
22
2_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

3

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

4

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

5

----------


## hassan1411

_سته




اممممممم اطلب صداقة من 




الا يبغى يصير صديقي يطلب صداقتي_

----------

أموله (06-16-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

11111111111 
  1111111
 1111

----------


## أموله

2222222222

----------


## hassan1411

_



عفر ما احد بيختار 



33333333333333
333333333333
333333333
3333333
33333
333
33
3_

----------


## زهرة الريف

4
44

----------


## hassan1411

خمســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــة

----------


## أموله

*6 6 6 

عفـرِ ضايفتنكم كلكم ُ. !

يالله من زهره الريف *

----------

زهرة الريف (06-19-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*لي اشرف اموله 

11111111111*

----------


## ورده محمديه

2

----------


## أموله

33333333

----------


## hassan1411

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## ورده محمديه

5

----------


## أموله

6 6 6 

نيإهاهاها ..~

مافي احدِ عفر :×

----------


## زهرة الريف

*11111111111111
*

----------


## أموله

2222222222
22222222
222
22
2

----------


## hassan1411

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## زهرة الريف

*4444444444
444444444
4444444
44444
444
44*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*5555555555555*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

6..!!

ليش يعني.. ليش للـ6 مو للـ7 مثلا..

امممممممم..

افكر وتالي ارسل الطلب..

----------


## hassan1411

1111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## ليلاس

*22222222222*

----------


## أموله

3333333333

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

4

----------


## ليلاس

5555

----------


## hassan1411

_6666666666666666





اطلب صداقة الا بعدي_

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (07-09-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

1

شكرا اخوي
نتشرف والله

الحمد لله على سلامتي..<< هاي جات بطيورها..

----------


## زهرة الريف

2222222222

----------


## hassan1411

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## أموله

4444444444

----------


## زهرة الريف

5555555555555

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

6


6


6

!!!

يعني اني اختار..؟؟!!

طيب..

راح اطلب صداقة اللي قبلي..

----------


## زهرة الريف

اتشرف بيك مناجاة 
 :embarrest: 
111111111111111

----------


## hassan1411

222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## زهرة الريف

3333333333333

----------


## hassan1411

444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## أموله

5555555555555

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

6

مرة ثانية يعني...!!

اللي يبيني يطلب صداقتي..!^^!

----------


## زهرة الريف

111111111111111

----------


## jesoo

2

----------


## hassan1411

33333333333333333
33333333333333
33333333333
33333333
33333
333
33
3

----------


## ورده محمديه

4

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*5
55
555
55555
5555555
5555555555555555555*

----------


## hassan1411

*66666666666666666666666666





الا بعدي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امممممممممم....((موجود  

111111111111111*

----------


## ابو طارق

(1)  (1)  (1)

بكل سرور  اقبل صداقتك  ابني  

ابو طارق

----------


## hassan1411

222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:grumpy: *

44444444444444444444444   .. مو3     >>عصبت البنت*

----------


## hassan1411

*


ههههههههههههههه هداويش لا تعصبي

55555555555555555555*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-11-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*
هذا العم ابو طارق ..مو عصبه كنت  امزح ....

66666666666

امممممممم

وقع الاختيار جاري طلب الصداقه ...*

----------


## hassan1411

111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو طارق

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222222
22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  222
2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
222222222222222222222222222222222222222
2222222222222222222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222222222222222222
222222222222222222222222222222222
2222222222222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222222222222
222222222222222222222222222
2222222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222
222222222222222222
222222222222222
2222222222222
2222222222
22222222
2222222
222222
22222
222
22
2

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

33333333333333333333333

----------


## زهرة الريف

*4444444444444444444444
44444444444444444444
4444444444444444
4444444444444
444444444
4444444
444
44
**4*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*55555555**5**555555*

----------


## hassan1411

666666666666666
6666666666666
6666666666
6666666
66666
6666
666
66
6

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((1111111111111*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*22222222222222

22222222222222

22222222222222*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*333333333333*

----------


## hassan1411

444444444444444444444444

----------


## زهرة الريف

55555555
  55555
 555

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*66666666666*

----------


## hassan1411

*


انين مو كانش ما طلبتي صداقه احد 



11111111111111111*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الا طلبت (العم ابو طارق) 

2222*

----------


## hassan1411

3333333333333333333333
3333333333333333333
333333333333333
333333333333
333333333
333333
3333
333
33
3

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*4444444444*

----------


## hassan1411

555555555
5555555
55555
555
55
5

----------

